# General > Literature >  New Caithness book!

## JI14

Just heard from a friend about a new Caithness book, its called The Caithness Influence by Valerie Campbell, they got information from Jim Bews, Thurso, so I imagine D. R. Simpson in Wick will also have info.

I have just found the publishers website with all information about the book - http://www.whittlespublishing.com/in...ct&product=196

Same author as the book Camp 165 Watten, which I heard is a great read - think I'll have to buy a copy of both!

----------


## achingale

Just had a look on Amazon. Think I'll be asking for that for Christmas. Sounds very interesting and I see she had covered David Graham Scott the documentary maker - saw his Detox or Die (harrowing but interesting), and Ian Scott, Wick's famous artist, and not just folk from the old days. Good that someone out there can bring them all together, well a diverse range of them as we have so many!

----------


## achingale

I actually got to see a copy of The Caithness Influence from my friend who wrote it. It looks great. A few of the people I have never heard of but she gavve me an overview and I am looking forward to Christmas day as long as Santa has a copy for me! If he does not have one then it is not for the lack of major hints!

----------

